# dating age range?



## MoniqueS (Feb 21, 2011)

I know similar threads exist, but I'd like to ask with permission to put on my blog. So what is your age and the age range of people you would be willing to date and the reasoning behind your answer?


----------



## Charizard (Feb 16, 2011)

21 
+/- 3 years

But that's only as a general rule, if someone was really special I'd be willing to go outside of that.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

MoniqueS said:


> I know similar threads exist, but I'd like to ask with permission to put on my blog. So what is your age and the age range of people you would be willing to date and the reasoning behind your answer?


I personally would be willing to date anybody from 21-30 years old.

The reasoning behind this is, I am attracted to younger girls, but teenagers annoy me. Plus, if she's under 21, we can't drink together, if we decide to go see a live band and the band happens to be at a bar...

The reasoning behind the 30 is, I am 28. I don't have much in common with older women, but am willing to date a year or two above my age.

I have no experience in relationships, though, so perhaps my thinking is illogical. Maybe I should be looking for someone 18-21 years old, since they'd have more in common with me sexually speaking.


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

I'm still a young 19, 16 is as low as I'd go (for legal reasons as well). The case of being older, I'm not quite sure. 24 maybe? But as said above, there's always a chance of a special case.


----------



## theseshackles (Apr 23, 2011)

I'm 19

+/- 2 years

I'm into mature girls. Really not into mind games or any other 'childish' things.

It would be an impressive feat to hook up with a girl older than me. That's boss


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

I'm 27. 
If I gotta offer a girl some candy or a puppy to get her to hang out with me, she's too young.
If we have dinner at 4:30pm and she takes her teeth out at night before bed, she's too old.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

the cheat said:


> I'm 27.
> If I gotta offer a girl some candy or a puppy to get her to hang out with me, she's too young.
> If we have dinner at 4:30pm and she takes her teeth out at night before bed, she's too old.


:clap:b


----------



## Primordial Loop (Apr 5, 2011)

Right now I'd say something along the lines of "as long as they're legal!", but that's just my 20-yr-old mindset speaking. I'm sure it'll change over time as I become wiser (hopefully) and more experienced (again, hopefully).

And for the record, I'm currently attracted to a woman nearly twice my age... lol


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

Noone younger --> up to 5 years older.


----------



## stranger25 (Apr 29, 2010)

I'm 20. The highest I'd be willing to go is from 18 to 28-30. The reason for that is because I am very tall and I tower over most women, like 90%, although sometimes I'll encounter one that is as tall as I am. 

Also, I am one of those sad "never had a girlfriend" misunderstood guys that everyone misunderstands and I'm caught in the whole "never had a girlfriend, still a virgin, lonely dateless male" matrix.


----------



## UndreamingAwake (Apr 11, 2011)

I'm 21, would date someone who is between 18 and 35, but would preferably go for a woman my own age or a little older.


----------



## Cody88 (Apr 3, 2011)

I'm 23 and I would date any girl between the ages of 20 and 29.


----------



## IcemanKilmer (Feb 20, 2011)

Ages 19-42


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

22 and would date between 20 and 30, if i thought they were special though i wouldn't mind going outside those boundaries, 18 being the bare minimum.


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

I am 19. Well to me age is just a number. I don't really have a set age somebody would have to be to date them. I guess if I had to pick an age group though I would say at least 18 and no older than late 30's. It depends on the person but I probably wouldn't share any common interests with someone out of that age group anyways.


----------



## dp88 (Mar 18, 2011)

I'm 22, and I would date someone between the ages of 20-25. I consider myself mature for my age, so I prefer older women, but there are certainly exceptions. Anyone below 18 is of course off limits.


----------



## Tony99 (Jul 27, 2008)

My age:24

Range: 20-30


----------



## Estival (Jun 13, 2011)

I'm 18. No relationship experience :love2 But I would date 18-25.
As long as it's someone mature.
I would make an exception for 17 if I really like the person but I don't really like younger dudes.


----------



## heroin (Dec 10, 2010)

I'm 29. Wold be open to dating anyone -3/+20 years old. I dunno I just get along better with older people than younger ones, so dating older isn't really a problem for me.


----------



## mysterioussoul (Jul 17, 2010)

i'm 24 and my the ages would range from 20-26. i look young and is young at heart so i'd like that person to look and be similar to me.


----------



## Nameless Someone (Oct 21, 2010)

16-24

I want someone who is young and will grow up with me.


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

I'm turning 19 next month so...
18-22. (1 year younger than me or 1-3 years older than me)


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

My preference would be someone who's 21-29: Old enough that they're already past their high school and college freshman years, but someone young enough that they're still in their 20s.

Who would I be *willing* to date, though? Anyone. Age is irrelevant as long as we click together.


----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)

Wow, there is a pretty simple rule for this. I can't believe no one has brought it up. 

You take your age, divide it by 2, and then add 7. That is the youngest you can reasonably date. For example, I'm 24, so 24 divided by 2 is 12, plus 7 is 19. So, 19 is the youngest I could date without being extremely creepy.


----------



## JFmtl (Dec 23, 2008)

I'm 24, so my age limits would be probably from 18 to 26. I really dont think i would go under 18, i dont want to hang out with a minor, but my upper limit isnt a hard-line, but honestly i dont see how a women older than me could get interested in me, since for example i still live at parents, career is unstable at best, etc.


----------



## watashi (Feb 6, 2008)

A few years older or younger (preferably older). I'd say 25-35 is good.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

There's 11 year difference between me and my girlfriend. She's younger.


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

I'm 21

18, 19.. might be tad too young, but a mature one exhists somewhere so I wouldn't discriminate.
I would date up to thirties.. maybe early forties.
Maybe that sounds sick but I don't think age is a big deal. I don't aim for dating someone much older than myself but if they were perfect for me why wouldn't I?


----------



## OldSchoolSkater (Jun 3, 2011)

I'm 25. To be honest I don't think I could put a definite range on it, you never know who you will meet and I don't think age should be a determining factor in a relationship. At the same time, I think that you have to be relatively the same age so that you can have some things in common. 

So to sum up my unnecessarily long answer, I'm 25 and would say 21-30 would be my range if I had to have one.


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

I'm 35 and I'd really like to date someone 26 to 33. I don't want to date anyone older than me because they're more likely to be set in their ways, looking for marriage (maybe for the second time) and unwilling to put up with a guy my age who has no experience (although of course the latter is not attractive to younger women, either). I'm pretty much screwed, however, so it doesn't really matter which age I'd prefer to date, because I'm not going to succeed.


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

I'm turning 21 next month so I would put my age range as 20-31.


----------



## kenny87 (Feb 22, 2009)

I would prefer 20's I suppose.


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

I'm 20 years old. I would put my range from 18-25.

I wouldn't want someone too older than me. I'd have more in common with a younger partner.


----------



## Havalina (Dec 18, 2004)

I'm 25.
The youngest would date would be 28 and the oldest would be 48. I have dated younger than me and have disliked it. I don't seem to relate. I am attracted to older men, ones with their lives and goals in order. No games, and through experience they treat me better. I am currently with a 40 year old, been together for over a year.


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

I'm 25 and prefer the 25-30 (+/- 2 yrs.) age range. I think guys in that age range, eh, we would have more in common. I usually do not go for younger men though.


----------



## littlepickles (Apr 29, 2011)

No one younger than me and I don't have a limit for how old they are. I've liked guys ranging from only a year older to like 20 years older. Age means nothing in my opinion.


----------



## GuyMontag (Dec 12, 2010)

I am 23 years old. I'd guess I'd date anyone between 20 and 30.


----------



## pjm1978 (Sep 28, 2009)

21- 38, I ve dated both women who were 5 years older than me and 5 years younger. I really dont think age has any effect on how well a relationship goes.


----------



## mcmuffinme (Mar 12, 2010)

22 +/-3


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

15 years older to 5 years younger, ideally.


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

Generally speaking I'd prefer 25 - 35. But if any female, from say the legal age to 55 showed any interest in me and I liked them also. Then I'd be game.


----------



## lucyinthesky (Mar 29, 2009)

Hmmm it all depends on the person. Probably 19-23 though. I don't really have an age range, to be honest, I can tell if it's right or not.


----------



## senrab (Apr 23, 2006)

29

+/- 5 years


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

I guess 5 -/+ years would be ideal but I'm open for other possibilities.


----------



## jayjaythejetplane (May 13, 2011)

Legal - not in the ground.


----------



## Ramon (May 24, 2011)

Probably 16-27 range.


----------



## SMOOZIE (May 26, 2011)

MAX. +/- 7 years.


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

29 male here. I'm open to 18-40 age range, kinda depends on her personality and if I find her attractive.


----------



## Akane (Jan 2, 2008)

At the end of my dating before I met my husband experiences led to me deciding on 2 years younger to 10 years older.


----------



## the talking one (Jun 9, 2011)

SMOOZIE said:


> MAX. +/- 7 years.


You'd date a 15 year old? I'm not judging, just asking since it's rare that someone who's in his/her 20's to even look at someone younger than 18.

Personally I would go from 17 till 29, as long as the person is good and I like her, age doesn't matter that much. As far as above 29 goes, well it would really depend on the person.

It still creeps me out a little that I'm in love in a girl 3 years older than me, knowing that a girl 4 years younger than me is still a child (Well, I'd like to think so anyway  ).


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

18.
18-24ish


----------



## carefree (Nov 16, 2008)

24-35
I'm 22


----------



## SMOOZIE (May 26, 2011)

the talking one said:


> You'd date a 15 year old? I'm not judging, just asking since it's rare that someone who's in his/her 20's to even look at someone younger than 18.


Too lazy to write -4 & +7, I guess.  On the other hand, the age won't be as noticeable as the partners become older. And even someone as young as 15 isn't a complete no-no idea to me, because I just googled pics of 15-year-old guys and must say that they look quite mature.


----------



## heroin (Dec 10, 2010)

SMOOZIE said:


> Too lazy to write -4 & +7, I guess.  On the other hand, the age won't be as noticeable as the partners become older. And even someone as young as 15 isn't a complete no-no idea to me, because I just googled pics of 15-year-old guys and must say that they look quite mature.


I approve of this post.


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

Monroee said:


> I'm 20 years old. I would put my range from 18-25.
> 
> I wouldn't want someone too older than me. I'd have more in common with a younger partner.


I change my answer. I met a girl that's 29. I want her.


----------



## Guerin (Jan 14, 2011)

I'm 33, so (going by the half-age-plus-seven rule) my dating range _should_ be 24-52.

With that said, my _actual_ range runs from 19 (drinking age, here) up to somewhere in the mid to late twenties. Because of the severity of my SA, my life experiences are a lot closer to someone in that range, than to someone my own age.

I'd be an idiot to rule out women older than that, but I suspect they'd pretty much have to have had a similar life to my own, which would bring its own set of problems.

At this point, however, it's moot. I'm nowhere near ready for another relationship.


----------



## scorpio26 (Jun 10, 2011)

Before I got married I thought +/- 3 years but ended up marrying my husband who is 5 years older then I am.


----------



## blanksBACK (Oct 21, 2010)

Ages 5-11


----------



## kindasorta (Apr 20, 2009)

I'd say about 5 years both ways, I'm 27. It's not a set rule, if I meet somebody interesting who is older or younger I don't just go "NO YOU ARE OUTSIDE OF THE 5 YEAR RANGE!!!1"

I feel the range increases with my age. In general I feel I have less in common with younger girls so 22 seems pretty ok. My ex was 21 last year and I felt it was a bit of a maturity difference between us but that is all very individual too.


----------



## prudence (Jan 31, 2010)

20-40

(i'm in my 20's)


----------



## Buriteri (Mar 21, 2011)

im 17 and in this past month along i went out with ,or on a date with, [in order] 22,19,30,and 20. im a little pimp, ha. i guess, i mean i havent done anything really over the "top", im just trying to have fun and break out of my shell. its been helping actually. but i cant fall for anyone for some reason. must be the anxiety thing.
but sticking to topic , Age is really just a number for me. and i mean that.
i only have one more bloody year to go and i want have to hide it if i started dating a 30 year old again. =P


----------



## itisgoingtobefine (May 15, 2011)

I'm currently 32. I'd prefer a girl in her 20s to Early 30s. I'd go with a 18 and 19 year old if they prove to be very mature for her age. The reason why I'm not too picky is because the way my life is, I don't have room to be "picky" I mean if you worked a night shift, and you haven't even been around a female in your age group for more than 4 years. You'd know what I mean...


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

I would date someone who is at most 5 years older than me, but I may also date someone who is a little younger if they were somewhat mature.


----------



## jsgt (Jun 26, 2011)

27-35 but it would more depend upon the person's maturity level. I dont want to be anyones babysitter.


----------



## incito (Oct 12, 2011)

No more than five years older than me~ Unless the person's just really compatible~
As for younger, no more than a year.


----------



## kelsomania (Oct 12, 2010)

I think I would prefer someone older. 25-30ish. I would like to find someone who is ready to at least think about settling down.


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

21 - 39 could be a little more flexible but they'd have to have real chemistry with me.


----------



## low (Sep 27, 2009)

28.

7-8 years either way.


----------



## River In The Mountain (Jun 6, 2011)

20-30 ^^
Though it really depends on the person.


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

Godless1 said:


> Wow, there is a pretty simple rule for this. I can't believe no one has brought it up.
> 
> You take your age, divide it by 2, and then add 7. That is the youngest you can reasonably date. For example, I'm 24, so 24 divided by 2 is 12, plus 7 is 19. So, 19 is the youngest I could date without being extremely creepy.


yes - I am aware of that rule. I don't believe in adding the 7 though - that happens when you hit mid 30s.


----------



## lanzman (Jun 14, 2004)

46
prefer someone +/- 5 yrs of me. 
however, I'd like to still entertain having a kid of my own but I find most women over 40 would not want to have any. but I also feel it would be a little creepy for me to date someone in their 30's.


----------



## Poisoned (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm 17. It'd be hard for me to date anyone younger than me once I go into college, but I'd be willing to go 5 years older or younger.


----------



## Rosedubh (Jul 11, 2009)

18.
No one younger/Oldest I'd go is around 26.


----------



## Kathykook (Aug 16, 2011)

I wouldn't date someone younger than me. 19-30 sounds good.


----------



## RUFB2327 (Sep 28, 2008)

20-35 for me


----------



## alwaysmistaken (Aug 25, 2011)

I wouldnt date someone younger than me, tried that once and once was enough. Id probably date up to 40.. but I guess it depends. Sometimes you cant help who you fall for.


----------



## keyla965 (Jan 13, 2011)

im 15

and my range is 15 - 17. or 18 if an 18 year old wants me - i highly doubt it.


----------



## phoenixwright (Jun 22, 2011)

I think I would go as low as 18. I don't exactly have an urgency to "settle down" so I see nothing wrong with getting involved with a girl that was 8 years younger than me.

As for older.. so as long as the chemistry is there. I'm cougar friendly.

I guess you could say that I have a wide dating age range. I don't discriminate. I don't care if Nancy Botwin from Weeds is old enough to be my mom. I wouldn't say no to her. I'm not insane.

According to the half your age plus seven rule, my lower-end acceptability cut-off would be 20 and my higher-end cut-off would be 38. But f that. lol. Whose to say that a girl is too immature if she's under 20? And what's so wrong with older women wanting to date significantly younger guys?


----------



## yorijiko (Oct 23, 2011)

I don't like older guys...or guys my age. Younger! 14+


----------



## sweetD (Sep 6, 2011)

I doubt I'd date someone younger than me, the youngest would be two years younger than me if I were to consider it. And the oldest I'd ever date, realistically, is 35.


----------



## LynnNBoys (Jul 13, 2011)

If I were dating, I guess I'd go +/- 5 years, but I'm sure I'd make an exception for the right person.

My husband is 30 days younger than me and likes to tease me every day during those 30 days.


----------



## itisgoingtobefine (May 15, 2011)

LynnNBoys said:


> If I were dating, I guess I'd go +/- 5 years, but I'm sure I'd make an exception for the right person.
> 
> My husband is 30 days younger than me and likes to tease me every day during those 30 days.


Teasing is what husbands are for. :b


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

im about to turn 23 and id say my range is 19-29. If they were 18 or 19, they'd have to be mature i guess but I'm pretty much looking for a serious reltionship and within a few years, that 4 to 5 year age gap wont be big at all.


----------



## Illmatic123 (Sep 15, 2011)

18-21


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

19-26


----------



## BehindTheseHazelEyes (Oct 27, 2009)

I'm 21 and would date anyone 3-10 years older than me. I've been described as an "old soul" and if I had the choice, I would prefer to spend my time with someone older than me.


----------

